# JD 6400 Delayed Powershift When Downshifting to First Gear



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I picked up a 1993 JD 6400 with the 16 speed partial powershift. When downshifting from second to first - regardless of gear range or direction of travel - there is always a 5 second delay before the downshift occurs. All other shifts are crisp and instant. Anyone know if that is something that was configurable on these tractors, or do I have a potential problem?


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm doing some stuff with mine this afternoon, will fool around with it to see what it does. The pressures on that should be 10 lbs. on the lube and 180 on the system. has 2 connectors on the bottom of trans to plug gauges to. You need some long hoses so you can have them in the cab so you can see what's happening. Maybe a leak in the system on first gear? You could tell by gauges if it drops off when you shift it. Just a WAG


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

My tractor shifts fine between first and second when going back to first, no pause at all. Tried it in a couple different gears, all the same. Does your tractor have creeper gear? I don't have that on mine. Could be something to do with that?


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

No creeper gear on this tractor.


----------

